# Wie kann ich Größe und Format meiner



## fenerandrock (21. Juni 2004)

bilder ändern leute? bin am verzweifeln !


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Juni 2004)

Wo denn? Bei der Camera oder nach dem Hochladen auf den Computer?

Falls erst nach dem Hochladen, such mal nach IrfanView. Dort kannst du das spielend machen. Oder du kannst auch eine X-Beliebige andere Bildbearbeitungssoftware dafür nutzen (PhotoShop, PainShop usw.)

Falls es beider Kamera selber ist, guck in Handbuch


----------



## fenerandrock (22. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord-Lance _
> *Wo denn? Bei der Camera oder nach dem Hochladen auf den Computer?
> 
> Falls erst nach dem Hochladen, such mal nach IrfanView. Dort kannst du das spielend machen. Oder du kannst auch eine X-Beliebige andere Bildbearbeitungssoftware dafür nutzen (PhotoShop, PainShop usw.)
> ...




ich meine nach dem hochladen auf den Computer...

IrfanView habe ich auch..aber damit komme ich irgendwie nicht klar...

kannst du mir irendwie sagen wie ich bei IrfanView die bildformate ändern kann? 

verkleinern bzw. vergrößern kann ich,aber wie gesagt das mit dem format ändern kann ich nicht bei IrfanView...

danke im vorraus Lord-Lance


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Juni 2004)

Hi. 
Leider hab ich zur Zeit den Irfan nicht zur Hand. Aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können das der Menüpunkt Irgendwas mit "Batch ... " hies. Dort kannst du dann ganze Verzeichnisse mit Bildern drin anwählen und unter den erweiterten Opitonen die Einstellungen tätigen. Also beispielsweise Grösse und Dateinamen ändern. Und ich meine, du kannst die Dateien dort auch in ein anderes Format speichern lassen. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Juni 2004)

Als Ergänzung:

+ "b" für die Stapelverarbeitung
+ Strg+R um z.B. die Größe (Maße) eines einzelnen Bildes zu ändern


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Juni 2004)

*fenerandrock*: Halte dich bei deinen nächsten Posts doch bitte an die Netiquette §12


----------

